# breeding rainforest scorpions



## carmen (Apr 11, 2010)

I have 9 rainforest scorpions, 4 babies, 4 adult females and I just added 1 adult male. They are actually my sons (though my money of course!) and he wants to start breeding them. Has anyone here done this before? do they have any specific requirement for breeding or is my 1 boy going to be so excited to have 4 lady friends that he will just do his thing and over run my tank with babies?

P.S the babies i have were from one of the females who turned out to be pregnant, woohoo!! she had 25 all up but most i gave to my brother and friends.


----------



## willett (Apr 11, 2010)

You will need a big flat rock for the male to place the spermatophore on.
Be careful as I have had _Liocheles_ sp. eat eachother and now keep them apart unless breeding.


----------



## gecko-mad (Apr 11, 2010)

Yep pretty easy, may i suggest becoming a member of the australian invertebrate forum


----------



## carmen (Apr 11, 2010)

wow, thats amazing! did not expect pics but thanks heaps for that. my son was very excited to learn how it will all happen and is not off finding some good looking baby making rocks! LOL hopefully the scorpions will not try to eat eachother and we will gets loads of babies in there. yay!!


----------



## azn4114 (Apr 11, 2010)

if your enclosure is large enough with heaps of rocks, bark and food you shouldnt have a problem with cannabalism


----------



## carmen (Apr 11, 2010)

um, it's 3ft long, 1 1/2 foot wide and 2 ft deep so thnik i should be fine. i'm wondering though, once i see babies on the girls backs, should i move the male into his own tank? will he be a threat to the babies?


----------



## carmen (Apr 11, 2010)

gecko-mad said:


> Yep pretty easy, may i suggest becoming a member of the australian invertebrate forum


 

thanks for that! might go have a sticky beak


----------



## azn4114 (Apr 11, 2010)

carmen said:


> thanks for that! might go have a sticky beak


 great forum that one,i guarantee if your son has a look through that site you will be buying him more critters


----------



## carmen (Apr 11, 2010)

oh gee! well, i will have to be super nice to hubby then, i only just convinced him to let us have the snake, he is not interested in animals so i suppose it would be hard for him having a wife and stepson that just wants to play with reptiles and arachnids all day! LOL


----------



## hornet (May 3, 2010)

did you get the male from the same source? Basicly all Liocheles species are lumped under the one common name of rainforest scorpions which in 90% of cases is incorrect as most "forms" are found in drier habitats. There may be up to 20 different australian representatives in the genus, most of which have all been lumped under Liocheles waigiensis so you need to make sure both sexes are from the same locality, if not then dont risk it and dont breed with them. The genus is such a mess currently


----------



## carmen (May 3, 2010)

hornet said:


> did you get the male from the same source? Basicly all Liocheles species are lumped under the one common name of rainforest scorpions which in 90% of cases is incorrect as most "forms" are found in drier habitats. There may be up to 20 different australian representatives in the genus, most of which have all been lumped under Liocheles waigiensis so you need to make sure both sexes are from the same locality, if not then dont risk it and dont breed with them. The genus is such a mess currently



wow, i had no idea!! thanks for that. all bought from the same shop within 1 month and the male pluss 2 females were bought together so hopefully i'm o.k there.


----------

